# Max has maningioma



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My 10-year-old Golden, Max, was diagnosed with a maningioma today. He had a grand mal seizure on Thursday night, and he had another in the morning and one in the early afternoon, though both much more minor. He was at the vet right after the second one hit. I dropped him off and then around noon got what I thought was "the phone call" - the vet was basically very kindly telling me it was over. He was showing very poor neurological response, walking in 10-foot circles to the right, not responding to much, then eventually wound up on the floor drooling and semi-conscious. Well, when I got there he looked quite a bit better than I had expected. Long story short, I spent the day with him on the floor at the vet, and by closing time he was doing well enough to go home. 

He has improved each day since. He's been on phenobarbitol for the seizures. He's only had minor focal seizures since then, which are really just facial twitches. He was also put on steroids in case it was from inflammation. Today we went for the MRI and got the diagnosis. He has the maningioma at the base of his brain. Inoperable, not that I would anyway. There is some brain swelling and some liquid buildup at the front of the brain. The bottom line is this: do I treat or let him go?

The veterinary neurologist gave me a prognosis of 1-2 months with just the pheno and steroids. Chemo is of no interest to me, but the radiation option sounds rather promising. I was hoping someone here might have some experience with this. The clinic I went to is very advanced (Animal Care Center in Yonkers, NY) and offers Cyberknife radiation therapy. The neurologist said it is possible to extend his life by 12-15 months with this treatment. It is of course no guarantee. He could have the treatment and still only survive another month. But the possibility of extending his life a year or more is very appealing obviously. 

The treatment is expensive, but I could afford it with not a small amount of changes. Let me put it this way: I could do it, but it wouldn't be easy. But the other side is, if I were to choose not to do the treatment, I don't know if I could ever forgive myself for not trying. On the other hand, if I tried it and it didn't work, I'd be broke but able to live with myself knowing I tried. 

But really what I'm looking for is, does anyone have any experience with Cyberknife treatment for a maningioma? Thanks for any advice or information.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry for the news about Max. I don't have any experience with cyberknife, but I hope someone here will. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Max.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

This is such a tough decision and many of us on this forum have been faced with similar ones when it comes to weighing the pros and cons of various treatment options when a serious diagnosis has been made. I would imagine that someone here must have some experience with Cyberknife and maningiomas. I confess I had never heard of them and only this evening read up a bit on line about them. My thoughts are with you and Max.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry you and Max are faced with the terrible C. I looked up the information and fortunately there is good information out there on meningioma of the brain. Here are a couple links:
http://www.dogcancerblog.com/my-experience-with-cyberknife-radiosurgery/#.U425IBnD_qA

http://maxck.blogspot.com/?m=1
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

This whole cancer thing sucks like nothing else. We like to kid ourselves that we live in the modern age, yet our loved ones are dying daily from this cra*. Then to compound matters, if you want to try and get just a few extra months to be with your precious one, you practically need a second job in order to pay for it - with never any kind of guarantee.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I am teary reading your post. My 8.5 year old, Toby, was just diagnosed with a brain tumor a little over a month ago. Although, I didn't do the MRI, because he showed enough neurological signs for the vet to be pretty sure that is what it was. We discussed it and agreed that it would probably be too much for him to put him through treatment and/or surgery. 

He had two grand mal seizures 24 hours apart. The first one was 3 minutes long, his jaw was clenching/chomping/foaming, all four legs going, urinated, and then even snapped at us when he came back to. He ended up walking in circles in the backyard for three (!!!) hours after the first seizure, and 1 hour after the second. They kept him overnight for a loading dose of Phenobarbital and he came home the next day. That was a little bit over a month ago. He has not had a seizure that I've noticed since (knock on wood!) but is very lethargic, has back leg problems (which he started to have before the Pheno, so it's not just that), and just isn't himself anymore. My vet said that he may have a few months and eventually the seizures might come back and he could show other symptoms as well. She said I will just know when it's time. He still follows me around and loves attention, so we just take it day by day, but it is so sad.

So to answer your question, no, I do not have experience with the Cyberknife treatment, but I do absolutely sympathize with your situation. It made me feel better that the vet said even if we did all we could, it wouldn't extend his life much, and would be a lot to put him through. Not that it makes me feel better that he doesn't have long, but it makes me feel less guilty for NOT doing that stuff, kwim? 

Anyway, I hope you find a way to get to love on Max for many more months, if not years.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry. My girl Scarlet had 2 inoperable non-cancerous meningiomas when she was Max's age. They did not have all the options then that they have now, so there was nothing to be done but wait. They had told me I would have another 3-6 months but it turned out to be faster growing than that and she was gone within 2 weeks.

I do not know about this surgery but I am in awe of the strides that have been made in a few years.

Fingers crossed for the best possible outcome for your boy.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Linda, I don't mean to hijack the original post about Max, but do you mind if I ask what happened after Scarlet was diagnosed? I don't want my Toby to suffer at all but I want to be certain to when I know it's time to give him the last gift of love. Do the seizures start to break through medication, or do they have weakness or labored breathing, or head pressing? Ugh, I hate even asking this.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

In Scarlet's case, she did not have any seizures until the end. One tumore was right behind her eye, by the optic nerve and the other one was at the base of her skull, where it joins the spinal cord. She did have stroke symptoms (droopiness on one side of her face, weakness on one side of her body).

At the end, after a couple of minor seizures, she went into a grand mal seizure and could not be brought out of it. We had to make the difficult decision to euthanize her. It was, and still is, terribly difficult to talk about. She is the youngest dog I have ever lost.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Toby will be my first loss and as much as I try to prepare myself for it, I don't think I will ever be prepared.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been back and forth and back and forth: treatment or no? Right now I'm feeling like letting him go on our terms. I couldn't handle him having a seizure and not coming out of it. I want him to still be himself and still know the people he loves when he goes. That means doing that sooner rather than later. Of course this is a lot easier to say than it is to do, but that's kind of how I'm feeling now. He's on a stronger steroid (dexamethasone) right now and like I said, the small focal seizures that he had been having are gone. One reason I was hopeful that this was not a tumor was that he'd been improving each day. Today he's doing pretty well. But a few hours ago I was ready for treatment. I mean what if I really _could_ have another year with him with treatment? This is really tough. I have always said I just hope he goes unexpectedly some day. No illness, just gone. But this is what we got.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

This may sound far fetched but a friend of mine in Michigan said vets are using this with success for seizures and brain cancers. What the heck, maybe worth looking into. 
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/12088.php

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

It's so hard to know what to do, especially since nothing is guaranteed and we can't see into the future. I also want to let Toby go peacefully sooner rather than later but my husband says "why do you want to kill the poor dog?" so of course that makes me feel like the worst creature in the world. I wish I knew how long it would be before it gets bad. No that any of it is easy, but I think I will be able to handle it better if he goes peacefully in my lap with me petting and reassuring him. I don't know how I'd handle a more traumatic unexpected event at home. We also have an almost 4 yr old daughter who I don't want to witness anything tragic at home. 

Advice I've been given is to keep a log of their days... if they eat/drink/play/sleep, etc. if they have seizures, what kind, how long, if they seem to be lethargic, in pain, ataxia, etc.. then when you're wondering if it's time, look back through the calendar and see... if the bad days outweigh the good, then maybe it's time. That is sort of how I am thinking right now. My vet told me that surgery (in my guy's case) would just buy some time, but it would put him through a lot. I would rather him have a shorter but calmer life than a treatment/surgery filled scary one. 

As it was, he was at the groomers last week and I had to pick him up halfway through because he was showing such signs of stress. He usually LOVES getting groomed.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Yesterday I was completely at peace with letting things be, or at least I had convinced myself I was; then I woke up today and I was one hundred percent in favor of doing the radiation. But I spoke to my best friend today and he gave some really wise advice: he told me they can't tell time, but they do know the difference between feeling well and feeling unwell. So trying to prolong things is for me, not him. He also said - and he's a dog lover as well - that he would never put a dog through a major procedure. And he's right. I really feel ok about the decision now to not treat. 

On the Max front, he's doing tremendous. He has energy, he has light in his eyes. He follows me into the kitchen to check on dinner, and the best part was, I went up to take a shower today and I heard a click, click, click on the wooden floor. Ol' Maxwell, who hasn't been doing well on the stairs, walked his way upstairs! So I think the steroids are doing a good job of reducing the swelling. Considering the situation, he's doing really well. And because I'm at peace with the decision I can just enjoy him.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

It sounds like you have made the decision that is right for you, and if you're at peace with that decision, it will make the future easier. We made the same decision, not to under go any major procedures, with little chance of much longer life expectancy. We were given 2 to 3 months, and that's about what we got, but it was quality time and he was with us every minute of everyday. I know in my heart that he would have wanted it that way, and we feel good about our decision. Try not to second guess your decision, go with what your gut tells you it is best for Toby, not best for you. Best of luck to you.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

luvs2laff75 said:


> It's so hard to know what to do, especially since nothing is guaranteed and we can't see into the future. I also want to let Toby go peacefully sooner rather than later but my husband says "why do you want to kill the poor dog?" so of course that makes me feel like the worst creature in the world. I wish I knew how long it would be before it gets bad. No that any of it is easy, but I think I will be able to handle it better if he goes peacefully in my lap with me petting and reassuring him. I don't know how I'd handle a more traumatic unexpected event at home. We also have an almost 4 yr old daughter who I don't want to witness anything tragic at home.
> 
> Advice I've been given is to keep a log of their days... if they eat/drink/play/sleep, etc. if they have seizures, what kind, how long, if they seem to be lethargic, in pain, ataxia, etc.. then when you're wondering if it's time, look back through the calendar and see... if the bad days outweigh the good, then maybe it's time. That is sort of how I am thinking right now. My vet told me that surgery (in my guy's case) would just buy some time, but it would put him through a lot. I would rather him have a shorter but calmer life than a treatment/surgery filled scary one.
> 
> As it was, he was at the groomers last week and I had to pick him up halfway through because he was showing such signs of stress. He usually LOVES getting groomed.


Hey,

I've been doing some research on holistic treatments for meningioma, and I've read stories of dogs having success with some different things. These are the four things I just ordered:

Turkey tail mushroom capsules
Agaricus blazei mushroom caps
Boswellia extract
Lutein

They've all been shown to either boost immune response, slow tumor growth and/or actually kill tumor cells. I've got nothing to lose.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

You may want to contact a holistic vet if you go that route and check for interactions before you give those. The reshi mushrooms are in
i-mmunity and K-9 Plus. Essiac tea is excellent also. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Going to see a vet who specializes in acupuncture and Chinese medicine today, and we ordered Max some weed: 

Canna-Pet - The Medical Cannabis for Dogs and Cats



He's doing better each and every day. I'm convinced he's going to die of old age.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

mr3856a said:


> Going to see a vet who specializes in acupuncture and Chinese medicine today, and we ordered Max some weed:
> 
> Canna-Pet - The Medical Cannabis for Dogs and Cats
> 
> ...


Lol. I've read amazing results with cannabis oil in scientific journals. Who would have thunk?? Florida is more than likely passing the medical marijuana law this November. It will open the door for pain management and treatment. Cannibis oil does not give the high~only the medicinal properties of the herb. Please keep us apprised! Give your handsome boy a hug for me. I'm so glad he's doing better!! ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

JeanieBeth said:


> Lol. I've read amazing results with cannabis oil in scientific journals. Who would have thunk?? Florida is more than likely passing the medical marijuana law this November. It will open the door for pain management and treatment. Cannibis oil does not give the high~only the medicinal properties of the herb. Please keep us apprised! Give your handsome boy a hug for me. I'm so glad he's doing better!! ??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Went to the acupuncture/Chinese medicine vet yesterday, and she was very encouraged that he hadn't had any seizures since that first day and my reports of his improvement. She liked the Turkey tail I found and thought the canna-pet interesting. She prescribed two Chinese herbal compounds, each comprising about 12 ingredients. One is for seizures and the other for meningiomas. She said no acupuncture for him because acupuncture stimulates things, and we don't want to do that. She thinks he might do quite well, and said it's possible to see him off the phenobarbitol and perhaps even the steroids if he goes seizure-free for a few months. The good thing is she combines both approaches. I told her about the 1-2 month prognosis we got a week ago, and she thinks he's going to do quite a bit better than that. I agree. He's doing fantastic and I'm feeling very encouraged!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

You seem to be very alert and keen to Max's behavior. With that being said, I personally feel that if you find that the chances for a major seizure are increasing you will be alert to it and will do then what is best for Max. It seems like things are going well for you guys now - enjoy it to the (dare I say it?) max!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

mr3856a said:


> Went to the acupuncture/Chinese medicine vet yesterday, and she was very encouraged that he hadn't had any seizures since that first day and my reports of his improvement. She liked the Turkey tail I found and thought the canna-pet interesting. She prescribed two Chinese herbal compounds, each comprising about 12 ingredients. One is for seizures and the other for meningiomas. She said no acupuncture for him because acupuncture stimulates things, and we don't want to do that. She thinks he might do quite well, and said it's possible to see him off the phenobarbitol and perhaps even the steroids if he goes seizure-free for a few months. The good thing is she combines both approaches. I told her about the 1-2 month prognosis we got a week ago, and she thinks he's going to do quite a bit better than that. I agree. He's doing fantastic and I'm feeling very encouraged!


This is positive news! 
Max, show us your stuff!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am happy to hear this! I hope it all continues to work well!


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

luvs2laff75 said:


> I am happy to hear this! I hope it all continues to work well!


How is your boy doing? The treatment really seems to be working for us, I would recommend any or all of what we are trying. I also put Max on Canna-pet, google it. He's doing so well. It was two weeks ago today that our lives were upended. I was just thinking back to that phone call when the vet very politely told me that he was showing very poor mental status and that the chances of recovery were not good. And now my boy is sleeping soundly next to me. What a gift!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mr*



mr3856a said:


> How is your boy doing? The treatment really seems to be working for us, I would recommend any or all of what we are trying. I also put Max on Canna-pet, google it. He's doing so well. It was two weeks ago today that our lives were upended. I was just thinking back to that phone call when the vet very politely told me that he was showing very poor mental status and that the chances of recovery were not good. And now my boy is sleeping soundly next to me. What a gift!


MR: I am so happy that those things are working for Max. Enjoy each and every day-God Bless you both!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

mr3856a said:


> How is your boy doing? The treatment really seems to be working for us, I would recommend any or all of what we are trying. I also put Max on Canna-pet, google it. He's doing so well. It was two weeks ago today that our lives were upended. I was just thinking back to that phone call when the vet very politely told me that he was showing very poor mental status and that the chances of recovery were not good. And now my boy is sleeping soundly next to me. What a gift!


Woo hoo! Max, you're the man! Researching and taking a holistic approach is being assertive and proactive. Strengthening the immune system is essential. I'm looking up canna pet! Thank you. You're a good dad! Fellas, show 'em how it's done!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Well Max's energy is down pretty considerably and he's lost some weight. We started a home-cooked diet of chicken, asparagus, cauliflower, green beans, and sweet potatoes last week that a vet recommended to us, but I just don't think it was enough for him. Towards the end of the week I even doubled the amount of that that I was giving him, but he still had no energy. With that and the weight loss I switched him back to his regular kibble food yesterday. I just want to eliminate one variable in the equation. His energy seemed to rebound yesterday, and this morning I walked him before I gave him the phenobarbitol to see if that wasn't part of it, and I think it was. So I think the energy issues are the pheno, which is one of the side-effects. It does say that dogs tend to overcome that after a few weeks. 

So we'll see. The good thing is that he's still eating completely normally. He's also his normal curious self. Going up stairs is a little difficult for him, but he still takes it upon himself to go upstairs to see what's going on when we're up there. So while I don't like the loss of energy I still think he's doing alright. So we'll keep on keeping on. 

P.S. Could a moderator please correct my spelling error in the headline? It should be meningioma, and I'd hate for the thread to not be of any help to others in the future because they can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Have you tried B12 injections? They can really help with energy, praying for Max!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

mr3856a said:


> Well Max's energy is down pretty considerably and he's lost some weight. We started a home-cooked diet of chicken, asparagus, cauliflower, green beans, and sweet potatoes last week that a vet recommended to us, but I just don't think it was enough for him. Towards the end of the week I even doubled the amount of that that I was giving him, but he still had no energy. With that and the weight loss I switched him back to his regular kibble food yesterday. I just want to eliminate one variable in the equation. His energy seemed to rebound yesterday, and this morning I walked him before I gave him the phenobarbitol to see if that wasn't part of it, and I think it was. So I think the energy issues are the pheno, which is one of the side-effects. It does say that dogs tend to overcome that after a few weeks.
> 
> So we'll see. The good thing is that he's still eating completely normally. He's also his normal curious self. Going up stairs is a little difficult for him, but he still takes it upon himself to go upstairs to see what's going on when we're up there. So while I don't like the loss of energy I still think he's doing alright. So we'll keep on keeping on.
> 
> P.S. Could a moderator please correct my spelling error in the headline? It should be meningioma, and I'd hate for the thread to not be of any help to others in the future because they can't find it. Thanks!


Is Max on a vitamin supplement, K-9 Plus or any other nutrients? You may want to add steamed chicken breasts, sweet potatoes, green beans to his kibble. I make a batch that lasts a week for 2 meals a day then divide it in freezer containers for 5 days worth. The cauliflower and Broccolli caused gas for Dancer and Brie which caused more discomfort than benefit for the nutritional values.
Give Max a cyber hug for me! You go Max, you're a fighter through and through! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

To answer the last two posts,Max is on Vital Vitties and several other supplements. His energy has rebounded a bit the last two days. I also have to remember, tumor or not, he's 10.5 years old and he doesn't like the heat that much. I took our neighbor's Golden, who is also 10, for a walk today, and he slowed quite a bit in the heat, too. But Max had a bit of his trot back today. We're going to the vet tomorrow and I'm going to see about maybe reducing the pheno just a little bit. I'll let you know how we do, and I can't thank you guys enough for the kind words and prayers, what a sweet bunch of people!


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just checking in to see how Max is doing?


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

luvs2laff75 said:


> Just checking in to see how Max is doing?


He's doing alright, thank you for asking. He had like 5 straight days of doing really well and then on Saturday he was a little wobbly. That's pretty much exactly what happened the week or so before that. Back then when he had the one off day I thought the worst, but as I said he bounced back, and so I expected that he would after yesterday as well. Sure enough he's doing much better today. So I really think he's just going to have an off day every once in a while, but he's having many more good days. 

They called from the neurologist the other day and offered us a course of chemo they said usually gave dogs in his situation up to 7 more months, but I said thanks but no thanks. I actually have confidence in what we're doing. I'm taking him again next weekend for cold laser treatment, which seemingly worked wonders for him last time. 

So we're just keepin' on keepin' on. 

How's your beautiful boy doing?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So glad to hear he is doing so well. Keep us posted, please


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Atta boy Max! The big C is a rollercoaster ride. I hope Max continues to have more good days than bad! Nose kisses to Max!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm just reading this now. Wish I had seen it earlier. Our Golden had the cyberknife treatment at the same facility in Yonkers. Her vet was Dr. Richard Jospeh. She had a brain tumor whose only symptom was seizures. We did the treatment in January and lost her the day after Thanksgiving. Feel free to message me if you would like further info on cyberknife.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

aussieresc said:


> I'm just reading this now. Wish I had seen it earlier. Our Golden had the cyberknife treatment at the same facility in Yonkers. Her vet was Dr. Richard Jospeh. She had a brain tumor whose only symptom was seizures. We did the treatment in January and lost her the day after Thanksgiving. Feel free to message me if you would like further info on cyberknife.


Hey, thanks for the message. We had Dr. Joseph as well. They have a wonderful facility and we wouldn't have gotten a diagnosis without them. I ruled out chemo pretty much categorically although we strongly considered the Cyberknife. But I have read a lot of mixed reviews about it. Some people had dogs who lived years afterwards, some dogs (in the estimation of their owners anyway) were harmed by it. In the end, with some very wise counsel, I decided to go the holistic route, and keep him well as long as we can without putting him through anything major. And the funny thing is, I've gained a lot of confidence in what we're doing. 

Only time will tell, but he's doing pretty well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Glad to hear that your Max is doing well. You both are in my prayers!


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

We lost our Toby on June 17th. He was having more bad days than good and suddenly developed an ear hematoma and we decided with the vet that we could not put him through treatment for that with further suffering. I am rooting for Max though! It sounds like you started all of this alternative medicine in time for it to make a difference! I would have also said no to chemo though. Just keep him feeling good and happy for as long as possible!


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

luvs2laff75 said:


> We lost our Toby on June 17th. He was having more bad days than good and suddenly developed an ear hematoma and we decided with the vet that we could not put him through treatment for that with further suffering. I am rooting for Max though! It sounds like you started all of this alternative medicine in time for it to make a difference! I would have also said no to chemo though. Just keep him feeling good and happy for as long as possible!


I can't tell you how sorry I am, that breaks my heart to read. You and Toby were in my mind this whole time. I'll have to post a picture of Max, he and Toby could have been brothers! They look so much alike. Your Toby still makes my heart melt when I look at him. I'm so, so sorry for your loss! Big hug!!!!


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks. I still love being on these forums, because it's almost like I feel connected to Toby through everyone else's gorgeous goldens.

Max is a cutie


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

luvs2laff75 said:


> Thanks. I still love being on these forums, because it's almost like I feel connected to Toby through everyone else's gorgeous goldens.
> 
> Max is a cutie


He looks like Toby's brother, doesn't he?


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

mr3856a said:


> I can't tell you how sorry I am, that breaks my heart to read. You and Toby were in my mind this whole time. I'll have to post a picture of Max, he and Toby could have been brothers! They look so much alike. Your Toby still makes my heart melt when I look at him. I'm so, so sorry for your loss! Big hug!!!!


Love, love, love dat face! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

They do look related  Hopefully Toby is in Heaven looking out for his buddy Max!!!! I know that I have seen two very clear rainbows since saying goodbye. My 3 yr old daughter also had a dream that he was camping... lol... which he used to LOVE. Toby's definitely still "around" causing a ruckus somewhere


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, I've been meaning to post an update about Max for a while now. The old goat is still around, and it actually seems as though he's improving. 

I went away on vacation for two weeks and I had really planned on putting him down before I left, as I didn't think he'd even make it that long. But he stayed with my mom, who's a nurse, and her two Golden's, and when I got back he looked wonderful. Good old mom! When we got back home he had a couple slower days, so I decided to order the extra strength of the cannabinoids that I've been giving him, Canna-Pet, and it seems as though he's responded. I've increased his turkey tail as well. We're going on longer walks, he's getting up just fine, even off the hardwood floors, and his back legs seem stronger. 

So really at this point, 5 weeks past the end of the 1-2 month prognosis we got, that he's doing as well or better than he was a month ago. He's for darn sure doing much, much better than he was right after all this happened. Still no seizures. 

I'm starting to consider at least reducing the phenobarbitol a bit, although I will only do that in consultation with the vet. I have also increased his dexamethasone from 1 to 1.5 pills a day. I've considered going back to one. The Chinese medicine vet said to me at the initial consultation a while back that if he was seizure-free for a few months we could consider reducing the phenobarbitol, although our regular vet told me if it were his dog, and he has a Golden, he would stay on it. So we'll see, but Max is doing well!

And I'm still bummed I spelled "meningioma" wrong in this thread, as I wish people facing this could search and find the thread, but I intend to start a new one at some point explaining what happened to Max, the diagnosis, the prognosis, everything we've done, and the results. Because I'm convinced now that we've made a difference with all the herbs and spices, as I jokingly call it. It's made me a believer in alternative medicine. 

Hope everyone is well, and Max and I still talk about Toby!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad to see the good update on Max!! Keep up the fight!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mr*

Mr

Glad to hear that Max is doing good.
If you want to correct the spelling of meningioma , send a private msg. to Carolina Mom and give her the link to your post, and ask her to change the spelling.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/9066-carolina-mom.html
I'm sure she'll be happy to.

Beautiful picture of Max you posted!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-retrievers/295018-max-has-maningioma-4.html


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

I always think of Max too, and have been wondering how he has been doing. Such a GREAT update!!!


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, another month has gone by... and we still have a Maxwell! He's lost some weight although you wouldn't really know it by looking at him. Down from 92 to 78-79 pounds at last check. He's still eating just fine. We tried reducing the steroid last week and it was apparent that he needed the dose he had been on, so we went back to it; but we also reduced the phenobarbitol for the seizures with no adverse effect.

Really he's doing pretty well. We still take a walk every day, sometimes two. Just down the block and back, nothing big, but we still do it. He still wants his belly rubbed and there's no indication that he's feeling unwell. He's pretty amazing if you ask me. He was given 1-2 months 4.5 months ago. 

We are still on the regimen of Turkey Tail mushroom, agaricus blazei mushroom, and 5-loxin, along with his Chinese herbal medicines. I have no doubt that these are the reason that he's still with us and doing as well as he is.

I'll keep you all up to date, but so far, so good!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad to see Maxwell is doing well and loving life!!! Keep up the fight boy!! Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*



mr3856a said:


> Well, another month has gone by... and we still have a Maxwell! He's lost some weight although you wouldn't really know it by looking at him. Down from 92 to 78-79 pounds at last check. He's still eating just fine. We tried reducing the steroid last week and it was apparent that he needed the dose he had been on, so we went back to it; but we also reduced the phenobarbitol for the seizures with no adverse effect.
> 
> Really he's doing pretty well. We still take a walk every day, sometimes two. Just down the block and back, nothing big, but we still do it. He still wants his belly rubbed and there's no indication that he's feeling unwell. He's pretty amazing if you ask me. He was given 1-2 months 4.5 months ago.
> 
> ...


Give Max some big hugs and kisses for me!


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Great news about Mr. Maxwell! Keep up the good work. You're doing a great job! Give maxwell a big hug from the Justin household.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Catching up with Maxwell's thread, I am so glad to hear that he is doing well. Big hugs coming from the Swishy household too!


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Max went to sleep peacefully yesterday afternoon. In the end we think he had hemangiosarcoma as well, which is ultimately the hurdle he couldn't overcome. He did fine right up until yesterday morning, or as fine as could be expected anyway. Saturday evening he was licking dinner plates clean, he ate his dinner and even went for a small walk. But when we got up yesterday morning he was not well.

Many thanks to everyone for your well wishes, prayers and thoughts. And don't forget what Max taught us, there are alternatives to poisoning your dog if he has cancer! See a holistic vet, see a Chinese medicine vet, research online! They gave Max 1-2 months, and he made it 7, and it wasn't even the cancer we knew about that brought his story to an end!

Maxwell Ryan, 2/15/2003 - 12/28/2014

Rest in peace, my sweet, sweet boy!

P.S. One addendum: last night as I came down to turn all the lights out I was walking into the living room and said out loud to myself, "Eight years" (I got Max when he was 4). As the words were coming out of my mouth I glanced up and the digital clock flipped from 7:59 to 8:00. I had no idea what time it was. I know they're still with us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear your news about Max.
He was a beautiful boy, what a special gift you received on the clock.

My heart goes out to you and your family. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you as you begin this journey for your heart to heal and to find peace. 

Godspeed sweet Max


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful Max, you will all be in my thoughts and prayers, take care x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*



mr3856a said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Max went to sleep peacefully yesterday afternoon. In the end we think he had hemangiosarcoma as well, which is ultimately the hurdle he couldn't overcome. He did fine right up until yesterday morning, or as fine as could be expected anyway. Saturday evening he was licking dinner plates clean, he ate his dinner and even went for a small walk. But when we got up yesterday morning he was not well.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for your well wishes, prayers and thoughts. And don't forget what Max taught us, there are alternatives to poisoning your dog if he has cancer! See a holistic vet, see a Chinese medicine vet, research online! They gave Max 1-2 months, and he made it 7, and it wasn't even the cancer we knew about that brought his story to an end!
> 
> ...


Rest in peace, sweet Max. What a beautiful boy! I added him to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-19.html#post5267865


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending you virtual hugs during this very unsettling time... and I bet Max does too.
What a tough year it has been, good luck with your healing journey.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Max..sending hugs during this sad time..


----------



## Spleena (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about you darling boy Max. I am so glad you had so many years with him. My sweet Annie Lee went to see the angels yesterday, too, so I'm sure they are playing together and having so much fun feeling healthy again. Annie was only 5 1/2 and we had only 6 days with her once her diagnosis came thru. Today has been a very rough day for me. I see Annie everywhere and miss her so much. It's going to take a long time for my heart to heal. I am just so glad she's not suffering. Her liver was so large she looked pregnant, but so very thin. My heart is with you as I know you miss your boy. Hugs!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your very special boy. I'm glad you got some extra quality time with him. Godspeed Max.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Very, very sorry to hear about your boy. That is amazing though that he defied the odds and lasted 7 months! I know exactly what your going through ( as do many others ), as we had to put our boy ( Skoki) down due to Hemangiosarcoma as well, just this past summer. He only lasted 3 days after his official diagnosis. 

About a month after putting Skoki to sleep we heard the unmistakable "clicking" of nails on the floor when we have no other dogs living with us! I think they like to hang around and check up on us ever now and then. 

I'll be keeping you and Max in my thoughts during this hard time.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

GoldenRetrieversAlberta said:


> Very, very sorry to hear about your boy. That is amazing though that he defied the odds and lasted 7 months! I know exactly what your going through ( as do many others ), as we had to put our boy ( Skoki) down due to Hemangiosarcoma as well, just this past summer. He only lasted 3 days after his official diagnosis.
> 
> About a month after putting Skoki to sleep we heard the unmistakable "clicking" of nails on the floor when we have no other dogs living with us! I think they like to hang around and check up on us ever now and then.
> 
> I'll be keeping you and Max in my thoughts during this hard time.


That's so kind of you, thank you! And I *know *he's here. I still talk to him.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Spleena said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about you darling boy Max. I am so glad you had so many years with him. My sweet Annie Lee went to see the angels yesterday, too, so I'm sure they are playing together and having so much fun feeling healthy again. Annie was only 5 1/2 and we had only 6 days with her once her diagnosis came thru. Today has been a very rough day for me. I see Annie everywhere and miss her so much. It's going to take a long time for my heart to heal. I am just so glad she's not suffering. Her liver was so large she looked pregnant, but so very thin. My heart is with you as I know you miss your boy. Hugs!


Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear about your Annie Lee! My heart goes out to you!


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

mr3856a said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Max went to sleep peacefully yesterday afternoon. In the end we think he had hemangiosarcoma as well, which is ultimately the hurdle he couldn't overcome. He did fine right up until yesterday morning, or as fine as could be expected anyway. Saturday evening he was licking dinner plates clean, he ate his dinner and even went for a small walk. But when we got up yesterday morning he was not well.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for your well wishes, prayers and thoughts. And don't forget what Max taught us, there are alternatives to poisoning your dog if he has cancer! See a holistic vet, see a Chinese medicine vet, research online! They gave Max 1-2 months, and he made it 7, and it wasn't even the cancer we knew about that brought his story to an end!
> 
> ...


I'm just catching up here and I can't tell you how heartbreaking to hear about Max. I'm so very, very sorry. I agree with you 100% about chinese medicine. February when Bridgette Anne was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma, they gave at most 3 months. Having dealt with this type of cancer way too many times I know how much those words wrung true. This time we went with Chinese Meds, acupuncture, mushroom and she lived 7 more great months. Not long enough at 9 years but I'm so glad we went with the natural alternative.

Max was definately sending you a message at the 8:00 hour. Gives me goose bumps. May he RIP until you meet again.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about your wonderful boy Max. I lost my boy too in October and he has also sent me signs that he is doing well on the other side too! 

You had 8 great years together and it is never easy to say good bye. Thinking of you.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh no! I just saw this and literally have tears in my eyes. I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to Max. However, I am glad that he seemed to enjoy life until the very last moment. He was so lucky to have you taking care of him. 

I believe in the signs too.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Max. My deepest condolences.


----------

